# 1/35 Tamiya 88



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Finally got my paints in and spent some time the last couple days working on the motorcycle that comes with the kit. I'm done with the assembly now. All I lack is finishin some paint and weatherin it a bit. My cell phone has a terrible camera, and I haven't pulled out the real camera yet. Here are a couple pics just the same though. *note* the paint that is already on there looks pretty bad, but that's cause I've been playin around with sandin and such tryin to get back into the swing of things after 8 years or so off.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

For some reason I have been unable to upload pictures of the finished (minus tags and weathering) motorcycle. Either way...I hope to get goin on the gun in the next day or so.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The BMW R75 looks fine; how's the 88 coming along? And are you going to make the gun crew SS, Luftwaffe or Heer?
The reason I ask is if they are to be a Luftwaffe anti-aircraft gun crew, I recommend sanding off the breast pockets, the tunic buttons and the lower tunic pocket pouches (but not the pocket flaps) as well as the collar tabs and then paint them in feldblau with red collar tabs with red piped shoulder straps. the man holding the scope is an NCO with silver piping around his collar and shoulder straps, and the gunner should be a corporal with two stripes on his left sleeve.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Seaview said:


> The Zundapp looks fine; how's the 88 coming along? And are you going to make the gun crew SS, Luftwaffe or Heer?


Haven't really started on the gun yet, that'll come tomorrow afternoon at some point. Gonna go with the SS gun crew on this one.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I look forwards to the updates! I built up mine many years ago while in High School and dug it out of storage about a year ago, only to find that I painted the entire gun as crew high ranking SS officers!


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Gonna try this again...

"Primed" the areas that would have contacted the ground or other parts of the base (like pivot points) with grey metallic. Then i painted over it with the dark yellow and roughed up the finish with some sand paper to show wear and tear of the paint.

Going to do a few touch ups on the base then its on to the cannon itself.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Nicely done so far. Look forward to seeing more.....Cheers Mark


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

That little Zundapp is really neat.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

The 88 is nice too!


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, she's not perfect, but here are a few pics of the 88 done and sittin on the bogies. I still have to do the soldiers and whatnot, and at this point dont intend to have the model displayed with the bogies hooked up. just wanted to keep everything together while i finish up the little stuff. *note* the dark yellow gummed up on me a bit in a couple places, but I've decided to let it ride as i think it will work out with the weathering i wanna do. For some reason this thing is givin me a fit over uploadin pictures so this is all i have for right now.


----------

